# Zoology



## Bladestunner316 (May 8, 2007)

I'm pondering getting a B.A. or B.S. in Zoology. Does anyone know of reputable online schools for this?

I dont have a Associates Degree at the time. 

-Blade


----------



## matt01 (May 8, 2007)

I would wager that there would be few online schools (accredited) that offer this degree. While some areas of study might be pursued at a distance, this seems to be one that would require a greater level of hands-on work. Additionally, the limited need for people trained in this field, would further decrease the incentive of private schools (which have the majority of online programs) to offer this degree.


----------



## wsw201 (May 8, 2007)

Matthew is right. My nephew graduated from Texas A&M with a Zoology degree and there was a considerable amount of hands on lab work. 

What do you want to do with a degree in Zoology?


----------



## matt01 (May 10, 2007)

Nathan, I am not sure why you are interested in a degree in zoology, so this may not help. But you might consider completing your undergraduate studies in something a bit more broad, such as biology. This might allow you to get your foot in the door, or go in another direction if your goals change. If you are still interested in zoology, you could then pursue it at the graduate level, which would most likely be necessary anyways.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 11, 2007)

Well I was thinking about getting a degree in zoology to furthur myself in animal care.


----------



## govols (May 11, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> Well I was thinking about getting a degree in zoology to furthur myself in animal care.



Then you don't want any advice from Trevor.


----------



## govols (May 11, 2007)

Trevor,

I's (isn't that short for " I was " ?) just joshin.  

My dad used to tie the tails of two cats, that would be rather bothersome to him and his property, together and throw them over a clothes line. They only fight for a minute or two and they were exhausted. He took them down and untied them and they never came back.


----------

